# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  ~ نــداء لكل من فقدناهن من الأخوات ~

## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواتــي الغاليات هنا في هذا الموضوع سوف يكون مخصص لمن نفقد من الأخوات
~ نــداء لكل من فقدناهم من الأخوات ~
لذا بما أننا قليلات جدا فلا بد من أن نفقد اي أخت لنا لذا هذا الموضوع مخصص فقط لنداء الأخوات التي أفتقدناهن وأفتقدنا كتاباتهن المميزه. 

من هنــا ننطلـــق ونقول لمن غاب هل طمئنتمونا عن الحال
فوالله لغيابكم فراغ ولفراقكم أشتياق 
فهل طمئنتمونا ياغاليات 
بأسمـــي وأسم أستراحة النساء 
(.^_^.)

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

سأكون أول من يفقد
أفتقد أختنا أم شهد و فاطمه و الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه و أم آمال و أم عبيدة و السلفيه النجديه و أختي حورية الجزائريه
والكثير غيرهن فهل من خبر عنكن
فوالله لكن أشتياق
أسأل الله أن تكن بخير وعافيه وصحة

----------


## الأمل الراحل

حورية الجزائرية .. مسافرة .. فقد أرسلت لي رسالة تخبرني بذلك .. الله يحفظها ويحقق لها أمانيها ..

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> حورية الجزائرية .. مسافرة .. فقد أرسلت لي رسالة تخبرني بذلك .. الله يحفظها ويحقق لها أمانيها ..


 
الله يحفظها واجازه خير لها بإذن الله
 اختي الامل الراحل مشكوره  :Smile:

----------


## السلفية النجدية

أنا هنا يا حبيبتي ..

قبل فترة كنت مشغولة ، ثم بعدها مرضتُ ، فأسأل الله الشافي أن يشفيني ..

----------


## سيدة ريفية

والله بكيت دمعا لا شعورا حين قرأت الموضوع ....
أنا مسافرة ..واعود إليكم بعد رمضان إن شاء الله لكني متى وجدت نت ساتصل لأجدد إيماني بالتلاقي ...
أحتاج إلى دعواتكن أخواتي ...وفرحتي اليوم عارمة عارمة ..
أحبكن في الله ...جميعا ..  وأحب نفسي بجنبكن والألوكة أشكر لها أشياء وأخرى

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> أنا هنا يا حبيبتي ..
> 
> 
> 
> قبل فترة كنت مشغولة ، ثم بعدها مرضتُ ، فأسأل الله الشافي أن يشفيني ..


 :Smile: جيــد أنكي بخير
أسأل الله أن يشفيك شفاء لايغادر سقما الله يعافيك من كل شر 
منوره ياالسلفيه نجديه :Smile:

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> والله بكيت دمعا لا شعورا حين قرأت الموضوع ....
> 
> أنا مسافرة ..واعود إليكم بعد رمضان إن شاء الله لكني متى وجدت نت ساتصل لأجدد إيماني بالتلاقي ...
> أحتاج إلى دعواتكن أخواتي ...وفرحتي اليوم عارمة عارمة ..
> 
> أحبكن في الله ...جميعا .. وأحب نفسي بجنبكن والألوكة أشكر لها أشياء وأخرى


أعتقد ان شعور الفرح لابأس :Smile: 
غاليتي بأنتظارك وأن طال غيابك
الشوق لكم كبير
\أسأل الله أن يحفظك ويثبتك على طاعة الرحمن
أحبك الله غاليتي الذي  أحببتنا  لأجله

----------


## تعارف

افتقد الاخت ام معاذه ارجو ان تكون بخير

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

نعم صدقتي أم معاذه
أرجو أن  تكون بخير
تعارف أحسنتي

----------


## تلميذة ابن القيم

موضوع جميل لابدمنه 

نسال الله ان يجعل اخوتنا ومحبتنا فيه وخالصة لوجهه 

حفظ الله الاخوات الغائبات بحفظه 

ووفق الموجودات لمايحب ويرضى 

جزيتي خيرا غاليتي قلبي مملكة 

احبكم في الله جميعا

----------


## طويلبة مغربية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله الفردوس الاعلى اخيتي على هذا الموضوع 

احسنت احسن الله اليك 

نسأل الله سبحانه ان يحفظ المتواجدين ويعيد الغائبين سالمين

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاكن الله خيرا، أنا موجودة، وأتابع ما يدور في المجلس ، وإن قلت مشاركاتي؛ أسأل الله لي ولكن التوفيق والسداد.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> موضوع جميل لابدمنه 
> 
> نسال الله ان يجعل اخوتنا ومحبتنا فيه وخالصة لوجهه 
> 
> حفظ الله الاخوات الغائبات بحفظه 
> 
> ووفق الموجودات لمايحب ويرضى 
> 
> جزيتي خيرا غاليتي قلبي مملكة 
> ...


أشكرك أختي الكريمة
على طيب كلماتك 
اللهم أمين
أحبك الله الذي أحببتنا لأجله

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> جزاك الله الفردوس الاعلى اخيتي على هذا الموضوع 
> 
> احسنت احسن الله اليك 
> 
> نسأل الله سبحانه ان يحفظ المتواجدين ويعيد الغائبين سالمين


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
واياك أختي الكريمة
اللهم أمين بارك الله فيك غاليتي :Smile:

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





> جزاكن الله خيرا، أنا موجودة، وأتابع ما يدور في المجلس ، وإن قلت مشاركاتي؛ أسأل الله لي ولكن التوفيق والسداد.



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنار الله قلبك بالإيمان كما أنرتي صدورنا بتواجدك أختي ام معاذة 


> وأتابع ما يدور في المجلس


>>هل أعتبرك حارسه على مجلسنا .. :Smile: 

واياك أختي الكريمة
اللهم أمين
يسعدنا تواجدك معنا...ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

أفتقد نفسي  :Smile:  .. 
وأفتقد أختي أم شهـد كثيرا وأتحرّى عودتهـــا !

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

ألا يوجد من افتقدني ..! : )
جزاكن الله خيرًا على هذه اللفتات الطيبة ..
وفق الله الحاضرين وأعاد الغائبيـن وحفظنا وإياكم بحفظه ، ويسر لنا كل عسير ..

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

حبيبتي وغاليتي قلبي مملكة وربي يملكه والله لكم ذرفت عيناي الدمع فور قراءتي لندائك بارك الله فيك ولكن غيابي كان لظروف امر بها  أسأل الله العون والفرج  حبيبتي بل حبيباتي  قلبي مملكة وربي يملكه وحورية الجزائرية والسلفية النجدية  وام شهد وربوع الإسلام  وبقية اخواتنا لكم أشتاق لكن شوقا كبيرا لا يعلمه الا خالقي جل في علاه وأسأله أن يجمعنا معا في جنته بصحبة خير الخلق أجمعين وصحبه الكرام ووالدينا  ومرة اخرة غاليتي جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك

----------


## تعارف

أفتقد الأخت _ العقيدة _ 

اختفت هنا وفى ملتقى اهل الحديث 
ارجو ان تكون بخير

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> أفتقد نفسي  .. 
> وأفتقد أختي أم شهـد كثيرا وأتحرّى عودتهـــا !


 :Smile: غاليتي والله لكل منكن مكان 
عودا حميدا لكي :Smile: 
وحللتي اهلا بعد غيااب
نعم ذكرتها ام شهد بإذن الله تكون بخير وفي طاعة وعباده 
أشكرك أختي الكريمة

----------


## حليمه الهاشمي

حفظكن ربي جميعا وبارك  فيكن أينما كنتن أخواتي   ...           دمتم في حفظ الله ورعايته .................

----------


## عالمة المستقبل

> ألا يوجد من افتقدني ..! : )
> 
> جزاكن الله خيرًا على هذه اللفتات الطيبة .. 
> وفق الله الحاضرين وأعاد الغائبيـن وحفظنا وإياكم بحفظه ، ويسر لنا كل عسير ..


بلى والله افتقدتك
وفرحت بعودتك...وبإنتظا   مواضيعك المتميزة
نفع الله بك وبارك فيك أينما حللتي

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

بوركتن غالياتي والله 
لقد حضرني حديث رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم :" مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتعاطفهم وتراحمهم كمثل الجسد الواحد اذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى "
أسأل الله العلي العظيم ان يجعلنا من المؤمنين إنه سميع مجيب الدعاء

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> ألا يوجد من افتقدني ..! : )
> 
> جزاكن الله خيرًا على هذه اللفتات الطيبة .. 
> وفق الله الحاضرين وأعاد الغائبيـن وحفظنا وإياكم بحفظه ، ويسر لنا كل عسير ..


 :Smile: 
بل أفتقدناك غاليتي
واياكي
اللهم أمين 
لاعدمناك يا ربـــوع



> حبيبتي وغاليتي قلبي مملكة وربي يملكه والله لكم ذرفت عيناي الدمع فور قراءتي لندائك بارك الله فيك ولكن غيابي كان لظروف امر بها أسأل الله العون والفرج حبيبتي بل حبيباتي قلبي مملكة وربي يملكه وحورية الجزائرية والسلفية النجدية وام شهد وربوع الإسلام وبقية اخواتنا لكم أشتاق لكن شوقا كبيرا لا يعلمه الا خالقي جل في علاه وأسأله أن يجمعنا معا في جنته بصحبة خير الخلق أجمعين وصحبه الكرام ووالدينا ومرة اخرة غاليتي جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك


وفيك بارك 
لابأس غاليتي فتواجدك يسعدنا ويسعد الجميع
 أسال الله أن يثبتك على طاعة وأن يعيد الأخوات التي أفتقدناهن
 :Smile: 
منوره أختي راجية 



> أفتقد الأخت _ العقيدة _ 
> 
> اختفت هنا وفى ملتقى اهل الحديث 
> ارجو ان تكون بخير


أختي تعارف أنتي ردار المفقودات :Smile:  جيد أنكي تذكرينا
لاعدمناك

أسأل الله أن يجعلنا من المتحابين فيه
والله أن لكن في قلبي محبة في الله

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

انت انسانة رائعة غاليتي قلبي مملكة وربي يملكه وذات احساس رقيق بارك الله فيك حبيبتي و لا عدمناك وجعل الله ملتقانا الجنة آمين

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> حفظكن ربي جميعا وبارك فيكن أينما كنتن أخواتي ... دمتم في حفظ الله ورعايته .................


 بارك الله فيك



> بوركتن غالياتي والله 
> لقد حضرني حديث رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم :" مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتعاطفهم وتراحمهم كمثل الجسد الواحد اذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى "
> أسأل الله العلي العظيم ان يجعلنا من المؤمنين إنه سميع مجيب الدعاء





> انت انسانة رائعة غاليتي قلبي مملكة وربي يملكه وذات احساس رقيق بارك الله فيك حبيبتي و لا عدمناك وجعل الله ملتقانا الجنة آمين


اللهم امين

 :Smile: وانت كذلك :Smile: 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أفتقد أختـــــي الـتـــــوحيد
أرجوا أن تكون بخير

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أختنا ايضا الملتقــى الجنة 
نسأل الله أن يكن بخير وعافيه

----------


## مروة عاشور

> أفتقد أختـــــي الـتـــــوحيد
> 
> 
> أرجوا أن تكون بخير


أحسن الله إليك ويسر لك سبل الخير وجعلنا وإياك عونا لبعضنا على طاعته
أسأل الله الحي القيوم أن يجعلنا ممن يظلهم بظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله

لم أكن أعلم أنه سيفتقدني أحد؛ لصغر شأني!
فأشكر لك وللغالية راجية حسن خلقكم

لا حرمني الله صحبتكن الطيبة
شُغلنا بعد رمضان فاعذرونا يا كرام..

.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> أحسن الله إليك ويسر لك سبل الخير وجعلنا وإياك عونا لبعضنا على طاعته





> أسأل الله الحي القيوم أن يجعلنا ممن يظلهم بظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله
> 
> لم أكن أعلم أنه سيفتقدني أحد؛ لصغر شأني!
> فأشكر لك وللغالية راجية حسن خلقكم
> 
> لا حرمني الله صحبتكن الطيبة
> شُغلنا بعد رمضان فاعذرونا يا كرام..
> 
> .



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلا أختي التـــوحيد قلقنا بشأنك بعد رمضان لم نراكي 
فالحمدالله أنكي بخير :Smile: 

ماذا تقولين هداكي الله 


> لم أكن أعلم أنه سيفتقدني أحد؛ لصغر شأني!


بل أنت أكبر من ذلك ووجودك شمعه تنير طريق الغير 
أسأل الله أن  يثبتك ويرزقك الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة وجميع أخواتنا في المجلس ومن نحبهم فيه


منوره  التوحيد :Smile:

----------


## طويلبة مغربية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك لمولى اختي الغالية وبارك الله فيك 
واني لاعتذر منك خاصة ومن الاخوات عامة لعدم تلبية الدعوة وذاك لظروف يا حبيبة واني لاتمنى ان يعاد قريبا حفطكن المولى قريبا جدا
وبما انك لا تقبلين الرسائل الخاصة فقلت بالمرة اكتب انني قد افتقدت نفسي -ابتسامة-

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياك الله غاليتي طويلبه وبارك فيكي
لابأس لكل منا عذره

أشتقنا إليك ولمن فقدناهن  وعود حميد لكي غاليتي<<<أبتسامه
ولم أرى نورا يشع إلا وجدت تلك الصحبة الأخيار<<شعر ارتجالي..أبتســا  مه

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أفتقد الأخت سهام دعمر وأختنا الغاليه ايضا الأمل الراحــل وأم شهد وأسماء!!
فهل من خبر عنكن ياغاليات!؟
وأتسائل لماذا أختنا السلفيه النجديه وصبر الرمال لاتشاركان في استراحة النساء !؟
فلا تحقروا اي كلمة تضعوها ياأخوات في مجلسنا الذي يعج بالفوائد العديده بتواجدكن وهمتكن..,,<<والله من وراء القصد 
ولأن تواجدي يكون الاكثريه في هذا المجلس مجلس نون النســوه

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

إليس هناك من يفتقــد أحد!؟
فأني والله أفتقد الذاكره لله وتلميذة أبن القيم و الدرة المصونه 
فهل سيطول  غيابهم!

----------


## الأمل الراحل

الحقيقة افتقد الأخت الغالية ( الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه ) لها تقريبا شهر ما دخلت المجلس ..
عسى المانع خيرا ..

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> الحقيقة افتقد الأخت الغالية ( الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه ) لها تقريبا شهر ما دخلت المجلس ..
> عسى المانع خيرا ..


صدقتي غاليتنا راجية رحمة الله وعفوة أفتقدناها كثيرا عسى الأمر خير
أسأل الله أن تكون بخير وصحة وطاعه 
وأن تبشرنا قريبا بدخولها للمنتدى..أرجوا ذلك

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حبيباتي الغاليات ... 
الامل الراحل 
قلبي مملكه وربي يملكه 
تقبل الله طاعاتكن وبقية الأخوات حفظهن الله ورعاهن من كل سوء في الدنيا والآخرة
لكم سعدت بكلماتكن ...أسأل الله ألا يحرمني منكن لا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة 
وأسأله أن يجمعنا في جنان الخلد بصحبة خير الأنام والمرسلين 
قد اشتقت إليكن شوقا لا يعلمه إلا الله 
ما أعاق دخولي ومشاركاتي ...إلا مشاغل الدنيا بحكم وظيفتي حفظكن الله ورعاكن لي

----------


## الروميصاء السلفية

!!!!!
!!!!!! نفتقد الروميصاء السلفية !!!!
!!!!!
:(

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> حبيباتي الغاليات ... 
> الامل الراحل 
> قلبي مملكه وربي يملكه 
> تقبل الله طاعاتكن وبقية الأخوات حفظهن الله ورعاهن من كل سوء في الدنيا والآخرة
> لكم سعدت بكلماتكن ...أسأل الله ألا يحرمني منكن لا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة 
> وأسأله أن يجمعنا في جنان الخلد بصحبة خير الأنام والمرسلين 
> قد اشتقت إليكن شوقا لا يعلمه إلا الله 
> ما أعاق دخولي ومشاركاتي ...إلا مشاغل الدنيا بحكم وظيفتي حفظكن الله ورعاكن لي


أهلا بك غاليتي وأسعدك المولى كما أسعدتنا بدخولك لهذا المنتدى
كان المولى في عونك فوالله نسعد لوجود أخوات  ذاكرات مذكرات بالله
نفع المولى بكي وبي أخواتي الأخريات

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> !!!!!
> 
> !!!!!! نفتقد الروميصاء السلفية !!!!
> !!!!! 
> :(


صدقتـي أختـاآآه أفتقد الروميصاء السلفية أسأل الله أن يدخل على قلبك السعاده كما أدخلتها على قلبي يا روميضاء :Smile:

----------


## مؤمنة كالغيث

مؤمنة كالغيث هنا ..تتطفلت عليكن دونما إذن ..لكني على يقين من رحابة صدوركن وطيب خواطركن ..لا حرمنا الله منكن..أحببتكن في الله ..وأسأله جل في علاه أن يجمعني بكن تحت ظل عرشه يوم لا ظل إلاظله...
فهل لي أن أحضى بشرف صحبتكن؟؟؟

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> مؤمنة كالغيث هنا ..تتطفلت عليكن دونما إذن ..
> لكني على يقين من رحابة صدوركن وطيب خواطركن ..لا حرمنا الله منكن..أحببتكن في الله ..وأسأله جل في علاه أن يجمعني بكن تحت ظل عرشه يوم لا ظل إلاظله...
> فهل لي أن أحضى بشرف صحبتكن؟؟؟



أهلا بك غاليتي مؤمنة كالغيث  :Smile: 
أسأل الله أن يجعلك سحابة خير تفيض غيثاً على المنتدى  وكل من حولك
كلنا نرحب بكي فأهلا ومرحبا بك غاليتي قد أنرتي المنتدى وقد زاد ذلك بمشاركتك في الموضوع
اللهــم أمين 
وفقتي لكل خير

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**أخواتي الكريمات>سأتغيب لمـدة أرجوا أن لا تطول لظـروف العمل راجيه من الله أن يكتب لي بكن اللقاء مره أخره على طاعتــه .**أستودعكن الله الذي لاتضيع ودائعه <في أمان الله*

----------


## طويلبة مغربية

حياك الله اختي 
في أمان الله ويسر الله لك ووفقك لكل خير 
فلا تطيلي الغيبة فالمنتدى لا يستغني عليك اختي 

ردك الله سالمة

----------


## الروميصاء السلفية

> صدقتـي أختـاآآه أفتقد الروميصاء السلفية أسأل الله أن يدخل على قلبك السعاده كما أدخلتها على قلبي يا روميصاء


وإياااااااااااا  ك يا غالية
وأنا والله أفتقدكن أخواتي جميعا ولكن هي المشاغل والله المستعان...
دعواتكن لنا بظهر الغيب....

----------


## الروميصاء السلفية

أختي الحبيبة (( طويلبة علم حنبلية ))
أفتقدك بشدة يا غالية :(
فهل عساك تعودي إلينا لتنيري مجالسنا من جديد .....

----------


## الروميصاء السلفية

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *أخواتي الكريمات>سأتغيب لمـدة أرجوا أن لا تطول لظـروف العمل راجيه من الله أن يكتب لي بكن اللقاء مره أخره على طاعتــه .*
> 
> *أستودعكن الله الذي لاتضيع ودائعه <في أمان الله*


في أمان الله يا غالية وأسأل الله أن يكلأك برعايته وحفظه...
وفقك الله أختي...
وننتظر عودتك....

----------


## جمانة انس

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> 
> 
> *أخواتي الكريمات>سأتغيب لمـدة أرجوا أن لا تطول لظـروف العمل راجيه من الله أن يكتب لي بكن اللقاء مره أخره على طاعتــه .*
> 
> 
> *أستودعكن الله الذي لاتضيع ودائعه <في أمان الله*


كان الله معك-والمسلمين اجمعين-في كل احوالك
و غمر الجميع برعايته و تو فيقه
و الى عود مبارك باذن الله

----------


## مؤمنة كالغيث

> أهلا بك غاليتي مؤمنة كالغيث 
> أسأل الله أن يجعلك سحابة خير تفيض غيثاً على المنتدى وكل من حولك
> كلنا نرحب بكي فأهلا ومرحبا بك غاليتي قد أنرتي المنتدى وقد زاد ذلك بمشاركتك في الموضوع
> اللهــم أمين 
> 
> وفقتي لكل خير


 اللهم آميين شكر الله لك تعاعلك أختي ...هذا من طيب أصلك وكرم أخلاقك...بوركت من أخت طيبة... لا عدمناك

----------


## مؤمنة كالغيث

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *أخواتي الكريمات>سأتغيب لمـدة أرجوا أن لا تطول لظـروف العمل راجيه من الله أن يكتب لي بكن اللقاء مره أخره على طاعتــه .*
> 
> *أستودعكن الله الذي لاتضيع ودائعه <في أمان الله*


 في رعاية الله وحفظه أختي ..سنشتاق إليك ...متمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والتيسير ...

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

> أختي الحبيبة (( طويلبة علم حنبلية ))
> 
> 
> أفتقدك بشدة يا غالية :( 
> فهل عساك تعودي إلينا لتنيري مجالسنا من جديد .....


لا افتقدتِ غالياً أيتها المربيَّة الفاضلة .. !
بارك الله فيكِ ورضيَ عنكِ .. وجزى الأخوات الكريمات المفضالات خيرا على هذا الرقي في المخاطبة، وحسن الصحبة .. نسأل الله أن يجمعنا في أعالي الجنااان، وحقيقة: أحبكنَّ جميعا في الله ...

مؤمنةٌ كالغيث : أحبِّكِ في الله !

----------


## مؤمنة كالغيث

> مؤمنةٌ كالغيث : أحبِّكِ في الله !


أحبك الله أختي ,,,وأشهد الله أني أحببتك فيه بمجرد ما قرأت هذه الجملة ...دمعت عيني ..فما يخرج من القلب يصل إليه ,,,بارك الله فيك أختي

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

> أحبك الله أختي ,,,وأشهد الله أني أحببتك فيه بمجرد ما قرأت هذه الجملة ...دمعت عيني ..فما يخرج من القلب يصل إليه ,,,بارك الله فيك أختي


وفيكم بارك الله، أيتها النَّـشميَّـةُ الأصيلـَة .. !
وأحبكِ الله الذي أحببتِني فيه ... 
* تقبلي فائقَ تقديري واحترامي .. ! 

/
هــَمـسَـة: 
ما أجمل أن تكونَ المرأةُ أدوبةً خلوقَةً، هيِّنةً، ليِّنَـةً، في زمنٍ عزَّ فيه ذوو الأخلاق الرفيعة العالية .. !
جملنا الله وإياكنَّ بالخلق الرفيع، ورزقنا وإياكنَّ البِـرَّ وحسنَ المعاملة .

----------


## ربوع الكتب

> ما أجمل أن تكونَ المرأةُ أدوبةً خلوقَةً، هيِّنةً، ليِّنَـةً، في زمنٍ عزَّ فيه ذوو الأخلاق الرفيعة العالية .. !
> جملنا الله وإياكنَّ بالخلق الرفيع، ورزقنا وإياكنَّ البِـرَّ وحسنَ المعاملة .


أحسنتِ أخيتي الغالية طُويلة ..
لا فضَّ الله فاكِ ، وجُعلتْ جنان الفردوس مثواكِ .. 
آمين ..آمين ..
أضم صوتي إليكِ ، وبشِّدة ..!
ما أعزَّ الأخلاق قد فُنيت ، في زمان أحوج ما يكون إليها ..!
إلا من رحم ربِّي ولطف ..

تقبّلي تحياتي ..
أختكِ / ربوع الكتب أو (الإسـلام) ..
تعددت المُسمَّيات والشخص واحد : )

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

> أحسنتِ أخيتي الغالية طُويلة ..
> لا فضَّ الله فاكِ ، وجُعلتْ جنان الفردوس مثواكِ .. 
> آمين ..آمين ..


أحسنَ الله إليكِ أيتها الكريمة المفضالة ..!
ولا أبقى الله لمن عاداكِ في غير الحقِِّ أهلاً ولا ناساً !!


> أضم صوتي إليكِ ، وبشِّدة ..!
> ما أعزَّ الأخلاق قد فُنيت ، في زمان أحوج ما يكون إليها ..! 
> إلا من رحم ربِّي ولطف ..


صدقتِ وربي؛ فما أحوجنا إليها، ما أحوجنا إليها .. !ّ
ما أحوجنا إلى أهل الأدب في زمنٍ كثًرَ فيه متقلدوا العلم !
ما أحوجنا إلى الخلق والأدب في زمنٍ كثُرَ فيهِ أهلُ الأهواءِ وكثرت فيهِ(حظوظ ُالنفس) !




> تقبّلي تحياتي ..





> أختكِ / ربوع الكتب أو (الإسـلام) .. 
> تعددت المُسمَّيات والشخص واحد : )..


حياكِ الله، شرُفتُ بتلقي التحية منكم حقيقة؛ لما رأيتُ فيكُم من تفانٍ وعزيمةٍ وعلوِّ همـةٍ! 
فحيهلا بكِ أيا مباركة .. 

وتقبلي ودي وإجلالي أنا الأخرى ،،
أختك: أم العثيمين السلفية ..
-تعدُّدُ المسميات لا يفسدُ للودِّ قضيَّة- مادامَ الشخصُ، هوَ هوَ !!
-ابتسامة- ..

 أحبتكِ في الله يا أختاااه ..

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

> أحسنتِ أخيتي الغالية طُويلة ..


وفي ردٍ لكِ بإحدى المواضيع :


> أخيتي القريبة من القلب / طويلة علم حنبلية.


 هل هيَ مقصودةٌ منكم أخية ؟ !! (:

----------


## حكمة

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته

تبارك الرحمن ،،،
هنا وجدت بين رياض مجلسكن متنزه لي
فما أجمل هذا المنتزة الطيب العامر بالطيبات ،، الغني بالخيرات
جزاكن الله خيرا أخياتي على هذا المجلس الطيب المبارك،،
حقيقة ترددت كثير في الكتابة
ففي كل نزهة لي هنا ،، أراني انسحب في خجل ،،
كلماتي لا تسعفني في التعبير عما يكنه لكن القلب
ماشاء الله،،،
تقبلوا معاني ما جاء من حرفي المتواضع في وصفكن وفي قبولكن لدي ،، فو الله ما تتضمنه كلماتي معانيه تفوقه ،،وأقوى 
جعلكن ربي سرج تنير فنستنير منكن ،،،
اعذروا عباراتي ،،، وتواضع كلماتي 

أم بدر

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

> السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تبارك الرحمن ،،،
> هنا وجدت بين رياض مجلسكن متنزه لي
> فما أجمل هذا المنتزة الطيب العامر بالطيبات ،، الغني بالخيرات
> جزاكن الله خيرا أخياتي على هذا المجلس الطيب المبارك،،
> حقيقة ترددت كثير في الكتابة
> ففي كل نزهة لي هنا ،، أراني انسحب في خجل ،،
> كلماتي لا تسعفني في التعبير عما يكنه لكن القلب
> ...


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
حياكِ الله يا أمَّ بدر وبيـَّاك ..
حللتِ أهلاً ووطئتِ سهلاً، ويا مرحباً بك بين أخواتك ..
نسأل الله لكِ الانتفاعَ والنفع ..

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

> وفي ردٍ لكِ بإحدى المواضيع


في أحـد ..

----------


## حكمة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> حياكِ الله يا أمَّ بدر وبيـَّاك ..
> حللتِ أهلاً ووطئتِ سهلاً، ويا مرحباً بك بين أخواتك ..
> نسأل الله لكِ الانتفاعَ والنفع ..


 بارك الله فيكِ أختي الفاضلة طويلبة علم حنبلية ،،
أشكركِ الترحيب ،، أشكر حسن ضيافتكِ
ونسأله تعالى التوفيق ،،،

حياكم الله

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

> حياكِ الله، شرُفتُ بتلقي التحية منكم حقيقة؛ لما رأيتُ فيكُم من تفانٍ وعزيمةٍ وعلوِّ همـةٍ!
> فحيهلا بكِ أيا مباركة ..


وُفقتِ يا أخية الإسلام والإيمان ..
بُوركتِ وهُديتِ ونُصرتِ وكُفيتِ ..
آمين ..آمين ..




> وتقبلي ودي وإجلالي أنا الأخرى ،، 
> أختك: أم العثيمين السلفية ..
> -تعدُّدُ المسميات لا يفسدُ للودِّ قضيَّة- مادامَ الشخصُ، هوَ هوَ !!
> -ابتسامة- ..


ودّكِ نزل منَّا موضع طيبًا ..!
واحتلَّ ـ والله ـ مِنَ القلب مكان ..! : )

حيَّا الله الأفاضل الشُرفاء ..
الكرماء العظمـاء ، نحسبهم والله حسيبهم ..




> أحبتكِ في الله يا أختاااه ..


أحبَّك الذي فطر السماوات والأرض ، وجعل الظلماتِ والنور .. 
وملأ قلبكِ له حبًا ، منه خشيةً وإجلالاً ، إليه شوقًا ، بفضله عرفانًا ..
آمين ..




> هل هيَ مقصودةٌ منكم أخية ؟ !! (:


لا قصدكِ مخلوق بشرٍّ ولا انتقاص .. 
وهذا سَقْطٌ ؛ للعجلة وقلة الاحتراف ..

فسماح السماح يا أخت الأفاضل ..
" طويلبة علم حنبلية "
أو
" أم العثيمين السلفية " *
* ( اكتبُ الاسمين بالكامل تكفيرًا عما حدثَ مِنَ سقط سابق)
.. ابتسامة محبٌّ في الله ..

مع ..
فائق احترامي وتقديري ..

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

أخيتي / أم بدر ..
حياكِ الله وبياكِ يا فاضلة ..
في الله أحببناكِ ؛ لصدقِ مشاعركِ وكلماتكِ ..
فاللهم لا تحرمنا لُقياكِ تحت ظلِّ عرشك ..

أسأل الله لكِ الإفادة والاستفادة ..
آمين ..

تحياتي ومحبَّتي لكِ ..

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

> وُفقتِ يا أخية الإسلام والإيمان ..
> بُوركتِ وهُديتِ ونُصرتِ وكُفيتِ ..
> آمين ..آمين ..
> ودّكِ نزل منَّا موضع طيبًا ..!
> واحتلَّ ـ والله ـ مِنَ القلب مكان ..! : )
> حيَّا الله الأفاضل الشُرفاء ..
> الكرماء العظمـاء ، نحسبهم والله حسيبهم ..
> أحبَّك الذي فطر السماوات والأرض ، وجعل الظلماتِ والنور .. 
> وملأ قلبكِ له حبًا ، منه خشيةً وإجلالاً ، إليه شوقًا ، بفضله عرفانًا ..
> ...


وفيكِ بارك الله، ورزقكِ الله مادعوتِ لأختك وزيادة !
وقد لا تعلمينَ يا أخية كم أوقعت كلماتك في قلبي من الحبِّ والإكبار لأهل الذوقِ والأدب الرفيع، ونحسبكم منهم ... !
فجزاكِ الله خيرا لكريم ردِّك، وطيبِ كلامك، فلتسعدي ولتهنئي فقد عفوتُ عنكِ، قد عفوت (:
ووفقني الله وإياك لما فيه نفعُ الإسلام والمسلمينَ في رُبوعِ هذا الإسلام العظيم ..

----------


## مؤمنة كالغيث

> وفيكم بارك الله، أيتها النَّـشميَّـةُ الأصيلـَة .. !
> وأحبكِ الله الذي أحببتِني فيه ... 
> * تقبلي فائقَ تقديري واحترامي .. ! 
> 
> /
> هــَمـسَـة: 
> ما أجمل أن تكونَ المرأةُ أدوبةً خلوقَةً، هيِّنةً، ليِّنَـةً، في زمنٍ عزَّ فيه ذوو الأخلاق الرفيعة العالية .. !
> جملنا الله وإياكنَّ بالخلق الرفيع، ورزقنا وإياكنَّ البِـرَّ وحسنَ المعاملة .


بوركتي يا زهرة قلبي ...أخجلتني بلطفك وطيب خلقك...لا عدمناك يا غالية..

ولك مني كامل التقدير وعظيم الإجلال وفائق الاحترام يانبيلة الخلق والقيم...(ابتسامة )

آميين آميين...وألبسني الله وإياكن لباس الحياء والتقوى ...آمين

----------


## مؤمنة كالغيث

ربي ربي ..كم أستحي من كلماتي المشتة و قلمي الجاف المتهالك،وأفكار  ي البالية العقيمة ...ربي زدني علما وأدبا...

عذرا ثم عذرا أخواتي أتيتكن وزادي قليل، فلست أُجيد تنميق العبارات وتزيينها ..حتى أٌترجم لكنّ ما يجول في خاطري ويعمر قلبي من ودّ ومحبة ملأته تفاؤلا وطموحا ...

تحية ملؤها الود والمحبة والإخلاص 
لربوع الإسلام
طويلبة علم حنبلية 
حكمة 
التوحيد
قلبي مالكه ربي
.
.
.
أسأل الله تعالى أن يجمعني بكن تحت ظل عرشه يوم لا ظل إلا ظله ..وأن يرزقنا العلم النافع حتى ننتفع وننفع به...

محبتكن في الله مؤمنة كالغيث

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

أخيتي الرقيقة  ، صاحبة البيان الرفيع البديع / مؤمنة كالغيث  ..
يشهد الرحمن أني لأحببتكِ فيه ..!

أما قولكِ :



> ربي ربي ..كم أستحي من كلماتي المشتة و قلمي الجاف المتهالك،وأفكار  ي البالية العقيمة ...


ولكني أرى عكس ذلك ..!
ما أراها ـ والله ـ إلا كلمات ذات أدبٍ بليغ ..
وحسنٍ عاليَ المقام رفيع ..
وهي من قلبٍ مُحبٍ خرجتْ ، فما تلبثُ إلا وفي قلوبنا استقرت ..
فما أجمل (بساطتكِ) التي تُضفي عليكِ رونقًا خاصًا في ردودكِ ..
فليس الأمر في (تنميق العبارات) ..
أكثر منه في (صدق النيات) ..
رُزقتِ المساكن الطيبة في أعالي الجنات ..
آمين ..




> أسأل الله تعالى أن يجمعني بكن تحت ظل عرشه يوم لا ظل إلا ظله ..وأن يرزقنا العلم النافع حتى ننتفع وننفع به...


آمين ..آمين ..

وأُحييكِ تحية مُحبٍ في الله ..
وأسأل ربي أن يرزقكِ في الدنيا طيب عيشٍ ، ويملأ فؤادكِ بالإيمان ..
وفي الآخرة أعالي الدرجات والجنان ..
آمين ..

فائق الودِّ والاحترام ..

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

حقيقة: 
تقفُ الكلماتُ حيرى أمامَ هذا الرُّقيّ، وهذه المشاعرِ الصادقةِ النّبلية !

فكم والله نفخر حين نجد من بناتِ جلدتنا من يغلبُ عليهنَّ البرّ، فما أجمل البر، وقد أعجبتني هذه العبارة:
(البرُّ شيءٌ هيِّـنْ .. وجهٌ طلـْق ٌوكلام ٌليـِّنْ). ..!
لا أقول أكثر من :
لا حرمنا الله إحسانَكنَّ، ولا صرَف عنَّا أمثالكُنَّ !
وأسألُ الله تباركَ وتعالى الذي جمعنا هنا لننهل من العلم، ونتفقَّهَ في الدِّين، أن يجمعنا عنده في جناتِ عدنٍ على سررٍ متقابلين ..
تحيةٌ مكللةٌ بالورد والفلِّ والياسمين، أبعثها لأخواتي اللواتي أحببتهنَّ في الله تعالى ولله من
قلبِ بلادِ الشام - عمَّرها الله بذكره وطاعته - وحفظ على أهلها دينهم، 
وحفظ الله أهل الإسلام العارفينَ العاملين في كافةِ أرجاءِ المعمورة ..

----------


## جمانة انس

نرحب بعودة 
قلبي مملكه
وننتظر نفائسها 
والله ولي التو فيق

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

السلام عليكم أخواتي الغاليات
والحمدالله عدت لكن وكلي شوق لأخوات يذكرن بالله ويتذاكرنه
هذا والله الصحبة النافعه
نفعنا الله واياكن بما نتعلم وعلمنا ماينفعنا
أخواتي أحمد الله أن كتب لي بكن اللقاء مرة أخرى
مع شكري لكن أخواتي الغاليات
أختي جمانه بارك الله فيك

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

حديثكن ممتع أخواتي الغاليات وكأني أرى ساحتنا قد تشكلت بألوان الطيف
أختي (مؤمنه..) أسأل الله أن ينفع بكي...

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

هنـــا  من أفتقدهـا  أرجوا أن تكن بخير وصحه  الأمل الراحـل !!
أسأل الله أن تكون بخير

----------


## أمة الله مريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته.............
جزاك الله خيرا أختي قلبي مملكة وربي يملكه على هذه المبادرة الطيبة.
أنا أيضا أفتقد أختي الأمل الراحل أسأل الله أن تكون بخير وعافية.
أختي الأمل الراحل إن كنت تتابعيننا فطمنينا على أحوالك.
أردت إرسال رسالة خاصة لك ولكن صندوق بريدك ممتلئ؟؟؟؟؟
أسأل الله أن تكوني بخير وعافية.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

وأنا أفتقد غاليتي ( مريم أمة الله ) ... يشهد الله أني احبك في الله ... اللهم ارجعها إلينا سالمة غانمة موفقة ...

----------


## أمة الله مريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته..............




> وأنا أفتقد غاليتي ( مريم أمة الله ) ... يشهد الله أني احبك في الله ... اللهم ارجعها إلينا سالمة غانمة موفقة ...


أحبك الله الذي أحببتني فيه ، وأنا أشهده سبحانه أني أحبك فيه ، وأسأله عز وجل أن يجعل هذا الحب خالصا لوجهه الكريم.
سلمك الله ورعاك من كل سوء .
اشتقت لك أخيتي الحبيبة أمة الوهاب شميسة أنت وكل أخواتي في هذا المنتدى.
غيابي اضطراري ، أسألكن جميعا الدعاء فأنا في حاجة ماسة إلى ذلك. 
أستودعكن الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه.
الحمد لله على كل حال .

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته..............
> 
> 
> 
> أحبك الله الذي أحببتني فيه ، وأنا أشهده سبحانه أني أحبك فيه ، وأسأله عز وجل أن يجعل هذا الحب خالصا لوجهه الكريم.
> سلمك الله ورعاك من كل سوء .
> اشتقت لك أخيتي الحبيبة أمة الوهاب شميسة أنت وكل أخواتي في هذا المنتدى.
> غيابي اضطراري ، أسألكن جميعا الدعاء فأنا في حاجة ماسة إلى ذلك. 
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
انرتي مجلسنا أختي الغاليه مريم ..سعدنا بعودتك
ونحن بأنتظارك...بإذن الله
وأسأل الله أن ييسر لك امرك ويسهل لك دربك
موفقه اينما كنتي

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أختــي ^التوحيد^ أفتقدها أسأل الله أن تكون بخير

----------


## حكمة

> ربي ربي ..كم أستحي من كلماتي المشتة و قلمي الجاف المتهالك،وأفكار  ي البالية العقيمة ...ربي زدني علما وأدبا...
> 
> عذرا ثم عذرا أخواتي أتيتكن وزادي قليل، فلست أُجيد تنميق العبارات وتزيينها ..حتى أٌترجم لكنّ ما يجول في خاطري ويعمر قلبي من ودّ ومحبة ملأته تفاؤلا وطموحا ...
> 
> تحية ملؤها الود والمحبة والإخلاص 
> لربوع الإسلام
> طويلبة علم حنبلية 
> حكمة 
> التوحيد
> ...


اللهم آمين
أن أبصر أسمي هنا بين ممن يشاق إليهن من كوكبة الألوكة الطيبات ؛فهذا والله سبب في انشراح صدري وفي أن تدمع عيني .. 
الأخت الفاضلة مؤمنة كالغيث ..وأنا مثلك يا أخيتي أفتقد لحلو العبارات ... 
إنما هي مشاعر اسكبها بتلقائية كما هي _ قلبية صادقة _
أتعلمين يا أختاة ماذا تعني مثل هذه اللفتة الطيبة لمن هن فقيرات مثلي ؟
تعني ركوب همة الخير لأبقى بجواركن على شواطىء الحياة المطمئنة الأمنة ، 
أسأل الله أن يرزقكِ الخير كله أجله وعاجله ، كما نسأله تعالى لنا ولكم جنة عالية قطوفها دانية....
ومثلكم يا أخيتي .. إليكم وإلى كل من تركت بصمة خير في نفس الفقيرة لربها .... نشتاق : )
جزيتِ خيرا وبارك الله فيكِ

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته..............
> 
> 
> 
> أحبك الله الذي أحببتني فيه ، وأنا أشهده سبحانه أني أحبك فيه ، وأسأله عز وجل أن يجعل هذا الحب خالصا لوجهه الكريم.
> سلمك الله ورعاك من كل سوء .
> اشتقت لك أخيتي الحبيبة أمة الوهاب شميسة أنت وكل أخواتي في هذا المنتدى.
> غيابي اضطراري ، أسألكن جميعا الدعاء فأنا في حاجة ماسة إلى ذلك. 
> ...


وفقك الله لكل خير وأمدك بالصحة والعافية ، وأسعدك الله ... أختك شميسة .

----------


## أمة الله مريم

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انرتي مجلسنا أختي الغاليه مريم ..سعدنا بعودتك
> ونحن بأنتظارك...بإذن الله
> وأسأل الله أن ييسر لك امرك ويسهل لك دربك
> موفقه اينما كنتي


جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي والله ما قرأت كلامك إلا هذه اللحظة ، بارك الله فيك ، وأنار حياتك بحبه ومعرفته.
اللهم آمين.
.....
أخيتي أمة الوهاب شميسة بارك الله فيك ، وجزاك عني خيرا ، أنت ايضا ما قرأت كلامك إلا الآن فسامحيني يا أخية.
سامحاني ...
أسأل الله أن يوفقكما إلى ما يحب ويرضى.

----------

